# Scurfa watch wanted



## jsud2002

*Scurfa watch wanted*


View Advert


I feel the need to add a Scurfa watch to my collection , preferably a Quartz version . PM me if you have one that you are willing to part with . Cheers John




*Advertiser*

jsud2002



*Date*

28/03/21



*Price or Trade Value*

£100



*Category*

Wanted


----------

